# How many pellets per day for adult JD?



## kpla51 (Nov 10, 2014)

So i purchased an adult JD for my 55 and he's by himself. He's been doing great and is super active. I was curious what a good amount to feed him would be. Right now I'm feeding him large size pellets and he will ither grab one or two at a time swim to the bottom for a few minutes then go get more. I feed him around 5 pellets a day. Is this not enough or too much?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like to feed based on how the fish looks. A little fat? Scale the feeding back. A little thin? Increase the amount offered.

When he's on the bottom, is he struggling to get the pellets down?


----------



## kpla51 (Nov 10, 2014)

no he just chews or what looks like it and then gets more.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure what you're offering is fine. You could try a smaller pellet if you feel he struggles getting the large ones down.


----------



## dannyduke823 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a Male Jd just like you and I feed him a decent size pinch of pellets a day. And that's it I'm guessing around 8 or 10. Always remember the more you feed the more waste you will have to remove in your water changes


----------

